# Transparency in contacts causing scroll lag?



## einnichts (Jul 11, 2011)

Just a quick question that I haven't been able to find an answer to: In some themes, it seems that having a transparent, or semi-transparent contact list causes lag when scrolling? I'm assume that I'm not the only one who has encountered this problem and I'm really just looking to see if there is a solution besides using an alternative dialer/theme, since some themes are just great except that minor irritation. Anyway thanks again.:grin2:


----------

